# Need advice: Which Grande Reverso Ultra Thin to buy?



## watchnerd8 (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I finally made my decision after a long process of thinking (and buying&#8230. I want to get a Reverso now for most occasions. I'd pair it with a Nomos Ahoi with a white dial which is dressy and sporty at the same time and water resistant up to 20 bar, so that would be the watch that I could wear from office to pool. I'm quite a dress watch guy and don't want to wear sports watches with steel bracelets anymore, they just don't satisfy me as much as they should do. Most time of the week I'm in the office, so it fits well.

However, my problem is that I'm not sure yet which Grande Reverso Ultra Thin I would buy. It's a race between the the GRUT Duoface and the classic GRUT with the arabic dial. The GRUT TT1931 comes after these two watches due to its complete black appearance but I just want to have it here, maybe you have some good arguments for me. ;-)

Grande Reverso Ultra Thin Duoface
+ classic 1931 dial
+ white main dial - suits brown and black straps and outfits well
+ second dial (and it's dark!) / complication
+ pretty thin
+ second hand!
- not as thin as the other ones

Grande Reverso Ultra Thin (arabic dial)
+ maybe the modern classic Reverso, the arabic dial is the typical Reverso dial nowadays
+ good basic watch?
+ pretty thin
+ versatile just like the Duoface, fits brown and black straps and outfits well
- the dial maybe is a bit stuffy, sometimes the dial looks more like a portrait

Grande Reverso Ultra Thin Tribute To 1931
+ the most classic dial (just like the first Reverso dial), so it's the most classic watch
+ already discontinued, so maybe it's keeping the value?
+ thin
- in my opinion the black dial only fits black straps which lets the watch only be suitable with black leather accessories AND in my opinoin the case looks a bit misshapen due to the complete black contrast

Personal conclusion so far&#8230;
&#8230;So far I prefer the Duoface, because it's versatile (white dial) but classic at the same time (1931 dial), there's a second hand too and the back side of the watch has a second face which means there is a complication and another look. But on the other side it's not as thin as the others.
Most of the time I wear black accessories which lets the TT1931 take the last place of the three.

Here are some wristshots I took when I visited an AD last weekend. The arabic dial Reverso is golden because they didn't have the steel version.














































Thanks for your help, opinions and arguments so far! :-!


----------



## Watch Box (Aug 25, 2015)

On this watch I think a seconds dial looks too crammed and takes away from the beautiful simplicity, making it look... cheap... I would go with the 2nd one... in SS

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Box (Aug 25, 2015)

...or white gold if there's an option 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchnerd8 (Jul 16, 2015)

Thanks for your opinion! The three watches in steel are my option, I just have my university degree and want and need to stay in this price level.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

I'd go the duo face or the Tribute to '31 - arabic numbers don't sit the Reverso. My money would go on the duo face - both sides of that watch look awesome


----------



## watchgeekwatchnut (Mar 6, 2012)

The Grande Reverso Ultra Thin Duoface, I've been drooling over that for some time now.


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

On aesthetics alone my vote is for the second watch. 

I prefer white over black on a dress watch in most cases and with the reverso I would go for the white unless of course its one of the dual face versions where you get both. 

Also I love the detail work in the center, it brings the face to a new level, seems a shame to get a reverso with a plain face.


----------



## sheon (Dec 15, 2012)

Of the three you posted, the duoface because of the second time zone complication.

the Reverso tribute to 1948 might be worth considering too, and would be my choice, for the sublime blue indices and the 'fabrique en suisse' on the dial. But it's a boutique only piece and quite hard to find....


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Scratch my previous post.

Go down to the JLC boutique and get yourself a Tribute to '48:


----------



## watchnerd8 (Jul 16, 2015)

Thanks for your answers,

due to the availability the 1948 isn't an option, but it's a stunning watch!

And I'd say the TT1931 is out because of the black dial.

Most of my time I spend in a law office, so it really needs to be dressy. As my casual outfits stay kind of dressy with chinos, polo shirts and dress shirts, I would like to wear my Reverso as often as I can – in summer maybe with a perlon strap.

However: Do you have further pros or cons? Or another opinions? Which one is more dressy, the white Duoface dial or the arabic dial?

Guess it's typical Reverso style (arabic dial) vs. classic 1931 style (Duoface dial)…

I cannot decide…


----------



## cfracing (Feb 21, 2015)

While I disagree with your points about the black dial TT1931 (guess which one I have ;-)), I would recommend the Duoface.

I don't find the arabic numerals very dressy or think of it as the "typical" Reverso, but maybe that is just me. I think the arabic numerals actually make the Reverso more casual and maybe even old-fashioned looking without being classic.

EDIT: OK, I stand corrected about the typical Reverso as it appears the majority of Reversos in the catalog have arabic numerals.

As an argument for the TT1931, I conclude that the 2012 Limited Edition TT1931 with the *brown* Fagliano strap is one of the most stunning and versatile Reversos, in my opinion.


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

I'd go with the Duo if it were me. Two dials are both unique and practical.


----------



## watchgeekwatchnut (Mar 6, 2012)

Go for the Duo, it's really stunning and if you ever get bored of the white dial (unlikely though), just flip it over and enjoy the black dial, it's like owning 2 watches.


----------



## Arcitecht (Nov 11, 2010)

I honestly don't think a watch gets more perfect than the simple TT1931. Its big enough for a modern watch, while still being thin and understated. The proportion on the case are just ridiculously good IMO. I disagree about the black dial only working with black straps, I think dark brown looks especially good as a more casual option (pic not mine, unfortunately).


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Hard choice for sure, nothing wrong with TT '31 but my choice is the US edition. The hue of the indices particularly/perfectly meshes with a brown strap imo . . .


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

Out of the three my choice would be the Duo, followed by the 1931, and lastly the regular UT which to be honest I wouldn't really consider for myself.

Love the white face on the Duo, and with the added bonus of the black face for when the mood strikes. 

With regards to the UT 1931, I also am of the opinion it works ridiculously well with the brown Fagliano.


----------



## Arcitecht (Nov 11, 2010)

drhr said:


> Hard choice for sure, nothing wrong with TT '31 but my choice is the US edition. The hue of the indices particularly/perfectly meshes with a brown strap imo . . .


Let me know when you want to sell that unicorn :-d US edition is pretty hard to find these days


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

watchnerd8 said:


> Thanks for your answers,
> 
> due to the availability the 1948 isn't an option, but it's a stunning watch!
> 
> ...


I have the same issue with the '48 :-(

I'd go the duo face white dial - I don't like the arabic numbers on the Reverso, tried it on 2-3 times and the numbers make the watch lose its presence


----------



## watchnerd8 (Jul 16, 2015)

The 1931 pictures are great! In my opinion the brown strap isn't as dressy as it would be with a white dial, but de gustibus non est disputandum. 

At the moment I'm really into the Duoface, because of the dial…

@Gunnar: In general I have the 'problem' that I'd need to buy the Reverso from an unauthorizes dealer because of my budget, but the Duoface would still work. Rare watches get difficult there and the 1948 isn't available anywhere in Germany… The 'classic' GRUT with the plain backside is thinner than the Duoface, it gives the watch a great feeling in the wrist, but I guess the difference is quite small.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

You're very fortunate to be able to try before buy. I'm not able to do that with most, if not all, of the stuff I buy and the DuoFace was one of them. Very unique and a beautiful thing but it's additional thickness was the reason I let it go. Amazing, such a very small difference as you indicate but compared to the fit and comfort of the regular Grande Ultra Thin tributes (on my wrist), I just couldn't make it work and after a while I let it go. That said, wearing these things are oh, so very subjective/personal so glad they come in diff colors, sizes, varieties, etc . . .


----------



## watchnerd8 (Jul 16, 2015)

Thanks drhr,

trying on is an absolute must-do for me, especially when it comes to the extraordinary Reversos and especially when it's a lot of money for one. You're absolutely right, the both Reversos have a difference from about two millimeters but it gives a quite different feeling on the wrist.

From what you write you have/had both watches, first the Duo, now the classic GRUT? Did you take some photos? Because I'd really like to see some. Product photos and professional reviews are one thing, but 'real' photos give a whole another view. If so, you're welcome to post them here or send them to me via personal message!


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

I don't have a lot of new pics watchnerd8 but these are previous photos that hopefully will help in some way. My wrist is 6.5 inches around and flat on top, which, imo, helps with the fit. If my wrist was round(er) top wise, I don't think even the GRUT's would work unless wrist circumference was also larger.

The DuoFace Bleu and the Rouge are gone. I still have the white dialed GRUT, the black dial US edition GRUT tribute and recently added the green dial GRUT London Boutique edition. Angled wrist shots of the DuoFace would have been helpful but I didn't take any like that, sorry.


----------



## watchnerd8 (Jul 16, 2015)

What an amazing photo collection…Thanks a lot!!! Stunning!

What's your experience, does the GRUT Duoface fit under the shirtcuff? The classic GRUT wouldn't make any problems, but I only had the Duoface on my wrist when I didn't have a shirt on.


----------



## CRAZYBUBBA (Jan 29, 2011)

I have a slightly different white dialled GT at home, so that bias considered I would have reccomended the '48. Since that's not a possibility, it makes it more difficult. I'm enamoured with drhr's post.

Here's a pic of my dial









.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

watchnerd8 said:


> What an amazing photo collection&#8230;Thanks a lot!!! Stunning!
> 
> What's your experience, does the GRUT Duoface fit under the shirtcuff? The classic GRUT wouldn't make any problems, but I only had the Duoface on my wrist when I didn't have a shirt on.


The Duo GRUT would fit imo unless you like your cuffs really tight. It's thicker but not so much so to cause that kinda problem . . .


----------



## FlyinMN (Aug 12, 2015)

How about the GRUT duo 1932 with silvered dial? Here is mine on my 6.5" wrist. Works with dress and business casual.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyinMN (Aug 12, 2015)

1931....can't edit in tapa talk 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfracing (Feb 21, 2015)

FlyinMN said:


> How about the GRUT duo 1932 with silvered dial? Here is mine on my 6.5" wrist. Works with dress and business casual.


I believe that was the OP's first option.



watchnerd8 said:


> Grande Reverso Ultra Thin Duoface
> + classic 1931 dial
> + white main dial - suits brown and black straps and outfits well
> + second dial (and it's dark!) / complication
> ...


----------



## watchnerd8 (Jul 16, 2015)

Hehe, absolutely, that's my preference so far!


----------



## watchnerd8 (Jul 16, 2015)

Small update, I just ordered something yesterday and I hope it'll arrive tomorrow…


----------



## kiev2 (Sep 29, 2015)

Exciting! Having read throught the entire thread, and looking at the wrist shot you took with the different options, I do secretly hope you chose the DUO! It fits great on your wrist (not everyone can carry off a reverso, especially Asians, and you are blessed with broad and FLAT wrist, so the slightly thicker Duo does not bother you). And it gives just the extra interaction you can have with your watch (flipping the case over to reveal a different dial, play with the second time zone button, am I rite that it's a second time zone?), so that you wont miss too much of the lack of playing with the rotating bezel from your Ahoi, . In any case, do shower us with shots once you receive it. 


watchnerd8 said:


> Small update, I just ordered something yesterday and I hope it'll arrive tomorrow&#8230;


----------



## watchnerd8 (Jul 16, 2015)

There it is! It was the perfect choice.


----------



## kiev2 (Sep 29, 2015)

Simply great! Grand reverso ultra thin wld definitely be a little too in-substantial on your writs these wrist shots.


----------



## AlexH123 (Oct 10, 2014)

Looks awesome. I'm having a similar issue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AD76 (Dec 17, 2015)

Mine says Hello!!!


----------



## shoque (Feb 7, 2016)

That looks incredible on the brown strap. I have the same duo and was looking to get a brown strap. Which strap did you get? You've helped me make my decision to switch it up.


----------



## Watch Box (Aug 25, 2015)

Sorry to revive, but that actually looks absolutely stunning. I take back my comment about the seconds sub-dial!!
Congrats!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AD76 (Dec 17, 2015)

shoque said:


> That looks incredible on the brown strap. I have the same duo and was looking to get a brown strap. Which strap did you get? You've helped me make my decision to switch it up.


Sorry a little slow to reply... its a Casa Fagliano in dark brown. The colour is darker than the standard brown found on other tribute watches. I think it contrasts well with the white face. Found the original black alligator a bit too dressy and also a bit monotone given everything is black & white on this watch.


----------



## watchnerd8 (Jul 16, 2015)

And today it's me who finally sees the photo. Nice strap, AD76! Do you have more photos and especially photos from the dark dial with the brown strap? I'm still unsure about brown straps and I still use to wear the 'original' black alligator strap which fits the Reverso Duoface well, too.


----------



## shoque (Feb 7, 2016)

Where did you order the casa fagliano? I went to an AD in Maryland but it didn't seem like they knew where to order. I usually where brown shoes so the dark brown would be a better fit for me.


----------



## shoque (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

shoque said:


> Where did you order the casa fagliano? I went to an AD in Maryland but it didn't seem like they knew where to order. I usually where brown shoes so the dark brown would be a better fit for me.


You order them straight from Casa Fagliano: Casa Fagliano | Watch bracelets


----------



## shoque (Feb 7, 2016)

Though the site says to order through JLC. I emailed them, so we'll see what the buying options are.


----------



## shoque (Feb 7, 2016)

Did you have to wait two months for your strap AD76?


----------

